# Tell Us About Your Financial Knowledge



## AJ Money Matters (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey guys! 

We are two recent Bond University graduates doing some research for a project on the financial knowledge of young Australians. Please help us out by taking this survey. It is completely anonymous and will only take less than 2 minutes.

As we cannot directly post links yet, please visit out facebook page AJ Money Matters and the link is posted there. 

Thank you


----------

